# Automator ne fonctionne plus



## gigny (15 Avril 2013)

Matériel concerné par ma demande iMAC numéro de série ***********
Pouvez-vous me donner la solution pour réparer Automator qui :
&#8226;	s&#8217;ouvre et se referme dés que je clique sur relancer dans la fenêtre qui s&#8217;est affichée « Automator a quitté de manière imprévue »
En effet, j&#8217;ai essayé de créer 2 processus avec Automator :
1.	renommer des fichiers par lot,
2.	réduire 15% mes images par lot,
3.	le 1ier processus fonctionnait normalement avant que j&#8217;essaye de créer le 2ème processus,
4.	depuis que j&#8217;ai essayé mon processus « réduire 15% ces images » (sûrement incorrect) je ne peux plus utiliser Automator qui se referme si j&#8217;appuie sur « relancer, signaler ou ignorer »
Aucune des solutions pour remédier au problème décrit ci-dessous ne m&#8217;a permis d&#8217;utiliser à nouveau AUTOMATOR :
1.	suppression du seul fichier .workflow que j&#8217;ai pu trouver avec le finder et spotlight,
2.	suppression du fichier com.apple.Automator.LSSharedFileList.plist dans le dossier préférences de la bibliothèque, puis éteindre et rallumer iMAC,
3.	quand je vais sur l&#8217;icône Automator du dock, le menu « éléments récents » me liste 5 processus dont celui « renommer les images » qui fonctionnait auparavant, mais aucun de ces processus n&#8217;est accessible depuis ce menu sur fond noir,
4.	j&#8217;ai réinstallé Mountain Lion 10.8.2 (téléchargement), mais j&#8217;ai toujours le même problème,
5.	j&#8217;ai essayé de réinstaller Automator depuis Time Machine, mais refus catégorique de restaurer Automator une fenêtre précise : « Automator.app ne peut être modifié ni supprimé car MAC OS X le requiert ».
6.	D&#8217;autre part, j&#8217;ai crée une nouvelle cession pour vérifier si Automator peut fonctionner : le problème reste le même dans une nouvelle cession que celui décrit ci-dessus.
7.	Forcer à quitter ne permet pas de rétablir Automator.
8.	Enfin, j&#8217;ai :
&#8226;	mis à la corbeille Automator + les 3 fichiers plist ou lockfile sauvegardés dans la /bibliothèque/préférence/com.apple.automator.xxxxxxxx(plist ou lockfile),
&#8226;	vidé la corbeille en mode sécurisé,
&#8226;	puis retéléchargé Mountain Lion après avoir éteind mon iMAC.
&#8226;	Le même problème susbiste : Automator va chercher le premier processus que j&#8217;ai crée, une fenêtre s&#8217;ouvre qui indique « Automator a quitté de ma nière imprévue » cliquer sur « relancer, signaler ou ignorer ». Quand je clique sur l&#8217;une des 3 solutions proposées Automator se ferme.
Mes conclusions personnelles :
1.	Il est aberrant qu&#8217;un programme qui a planté ne puisse pas redémarrer alors lorsque les fichiers de préférences ont été supprimés.
2.	Automator va systématiquement rechercher un fichier corrompu qui reste présent sur l&#8217;ordinateur même lorsqu&#8217;on réinstalle le systéme alors qu&#8217;Automator ne peut pas être réinstallé séparément car il fait partie de Mountain Lion suivant « Time Machine »
Enfin, j&#8217;ai essayé de retrouver, avec Spotlight, les fichiers qui correspondent aux 5 processus que j&#8217;avais vu dans le menu « éléments récents » : Spotlight ne les trouvent pas à moins qu&#8217;ils soient cachés.

D&#8217;avance merci. Salutations.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu peux aussi t'intéresser aux dossiers _Application Support_ et _Caches_ de la Bibliothèque de ton compte d'origine pour nettoyer Automator dans ta session.


Je n'ai pas trouvé de dossier _Workflows_ dans la Bibliothèque de mon compte 10.8,
mais il y en a un dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Application Support > Apple > Automator_ : tu pourrais y retrouver tes deux processus.


Ou alors c'est peut-être lié à l'action de réduction des images, 
et il faudrait peut-être alors vider le Container d'Aperçu (Preview) dans la Bibliothèque du compte ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé de dossier _Workflows_ dans la Bibliothèque de mon compte 10.8,


Mais les fichiers .workflow créés par l'utilisateur sont dans : ~ / Bibliothèque / Services


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2013)

un point laisse penser que c'est  peut etre pas lié au travail d'Automator dans la session 

ca


> 6.    D&#8217;autre part, j&#8217;ai crée une nouvelle cession pour vérifier si  Automator peut fonctionner : le problème reste le même dans une nouvelle  cession que celui décrit ci-dessus.


sauf si le probleme fut recrée  en utilisant  des fichiers venant de la  session usuelle


c'était des manips  tests Automator differentes sur session 2 ?

ou tu as réutilisé des fichiers de session1?


----------



## gigny (12 Mai 2013)

j'ai utilisé les mêmes fichiers dans les 2 sessions.
Merci pour les infos.
Je vais essayer la méthode de FrançoisMacG.
Entre temps j'ai supprimé les fichiers workflow que j'avais crée.
Automator ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Dans la console l'erreur suivante est décrite :
12/05/13 16:05:41,043 sandboxd[29774]: ([29772]) mdworker(29772) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd

Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Si cela vous inspire : à priori il me manque le fichier de démarrage (si j'ai bien compris mais mon anglais laisse à désirer).
Merci pour les solutions que vous pourrez me proposer, où puis télécharger des fichiers propres pour le démarrage d'Automator


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2013)

gigny a dit:


> Dans la console l'erreur suivante est décrite :
> 12/05/13 16:05:41,043 sandboxd[29774]: ([29772]) mdworker(29772) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd


Dans ma Console, j'ai un message de ce type toutes les 3 minutes, 
et mon Automator fonctionne.

Réinstaller le système ne recrée pas les Caches et autres joyeusetés créées par l'utilisateur : ils les a créées, il doit les nettoyer lui-même (à la main, avec Onyx, ).

Spotlight ne trouve plus les fichiers système depuis des années : il faut passer par Recherche (Cmd+F) avec _Type > Autre > fichiers système_.


Bonne chasse !


----------



## gigny (30 Octobre 2013)

finalement la solution est toute simple : dans le menu Automator il faut "réinitialiser les avertissements" ; solution suggérer par un conseiller Apple Store Toison d'Or.
Encore merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2013)

gigny a dit:


> je ne peux plus utiliser Automator qui se referme si jappuie sur « relancer, signaler ou ignorer »





gigny a dit:


> finalement la solution est toute simple : dans le menu Automator il faut "réinitialiser les avertissements"


Toute simple, et pas d'une logique évidente pour moi (il me semblait que la réinitialisation des avertissements passait seulement par le plist de l'application).


Bravo pour ta ténacité !


----------

